# A Strange thing



## kimbo (11/12/14)

Me and my mom was sitting on the stoep waiting for medication to come via courier. The driver phoned me and asked me were i live, i was sommer pissed of because by now just about all the couriers that come here know were i live (thanks to ECIGSSA) and i told him he must look at my address on the package and ask the garage.
After a wile he rocked up and in the courier bag was a small box so we knew it was the medication and will open it later.
Well later when i opened it i got one hell of a surprise







RMG i have no words, i truly have no word other than Thank you, and somehow you knew black was the color 
One guess what her name is

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Dubz (11/12/14)

Awesome dude!


----------



## vaalboy (11/12/14)

Wow RMG strikes again!! This is starting to get interesting.......

Congrats @kimbo - welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

Wow, that must be Alexandria? Congrats and welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Kudos to RMG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Me and my mom was sitting on the stoep waiting for medication to come via courier. The driver phoned me and asked me were i live, i was sommer pissed of because by now just about all the couriers that come here know were i live (thanks to ECIGSSA) and i told him he must look at my address on the package and ask the garage.
> After a wile he rocked up and in the courier bag was a small box so we knew it was the medication and will open it later.
> Well later when i opened it i got one hell of a surprise
> 
> ...




Brilliant once again RMG. You guys are super stars. And congrats @kimbo ypu gna love your new lady.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## thekeeperza (11/12/14)

Awesome @kimbo!
Well done again to the RMG

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (11/12/14)

nicely done RMG!!!

congrats on the reo @kimbo 

im sure you will enjoy it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/14)

Congrats @kimbo she looks awesome! I'm sure you will love her forever! Welcome to Reoville!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

Andre said:


> Wow, that must be Alexandria? Congrats and welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Kudos to RMG.


  the one and only


----------



## abdul (11/12/14)

Congrats buddy. And awesome for RMG to do this! well deserved @kimbo.


----------



## VapeJedi (11/12/14)

RMG strikes again. Congratz @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (11/12/14)

They strikes again. Kind they are

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/12/14)

Wowzers RMG rock

Congrats @kimbo well deserved bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (11/12/14)

Congrats @kimbo - need to post pics in the Reo Mail thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/12/14)

Congrats @kimbo! 

You are a valued member in these parts, so I'm not surprised 

She is a beauty. Classic looking REO with the Reomiser and all.

Squonk away

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ESH (11/12/14)

@kimbo Congrats you deserve it, you are super active and always helpful.

RMG Nice way to pay it forward.


----------



## Silver (11/12/14)

Wow @kimbo 
That is awesome. So happy for you. Enjoy it!
Nice photos and stunning Reo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/12/14)

Congrats Kimbo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/12/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 17355


Thanks for putting that stupid song back in my head...  This is all my son wants to watch day in and day out... 

Everything is awesome
Everything is cool when you're part of a team
Everything is awesome, when we're living our dream

Everybody now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hash Punk (11/12/14)

Congrats man. Hahahaha. So envious!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

Really awesome stuff RMG. Congrats @kimbo looks really awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (11/12/14)

Nice one bro. Deserve it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

Thank you everyone, i really did not expect this. What a better way to celebrate 6 months stinky free, my NET in my very own REO

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cat (11/12/14)

wow, nice story.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Thank you everyone, i really did not expect this. What a better way to celebrate 6 months stinky free, my NET in my very own REO



Tell us about your first vape @kimbo 
What coil did you make?


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

Silver said:


> Tell us about your first vape @kimbo
> What coil did you make?



lol you sommer knew i will coil and vape hahahah ..

well my Efest is on charge so i just have green Panasonic here that is charged. I made 1.2 ohm coil 1.2 mm ID. To be honest the RM hole is a bit small for me. I must play with the coil possession to get better TH  but for a first coil not to bad. I will look at the reo thread and work the coil but first impression is wow you can really feel quality in your hand when you hold her 

I am still like a kid at xmas morning, that dreamy feeling

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paulie (11/12/14)

congrats on the Reo @kimbo ! She is lovely!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

Still can't believe that happened. That is just absolutely flippen awesome


----------



## Silver (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> lol you sommer knew i will coil and vape hahahah ..
> 
> well my Efest is on charge so i just have green Panasonic here that is charged. I made 1.2 ohm coil 1.2 mm ID. To be honest the RM hole is a bit small for me. I must play with the coil possession to get better TH  but for a first coil not to bad. I will look at the reo thread and work the coil but first impression is wow you can really feel quality in your hand when you hold her
> 
> I am still like a kid at xmas morning, that dreamy feeling



Super stuff @kimbo

Dont worry, the stock RM2 can produce as much throat hit as you want 
Just position the coil slightly higher than the airhole. Bottom of coil roughly in line with top of airhole
Put the coil nearer to the outside

To get the coil in line with the airhole I use a black koki to make a mark on the RM2 base where the airhole is. Then when i unscrew the cap I know exactly where the coil needs to be. Then i do the height adjustment. 

It does take a bit of trial and error, but just shout and I will try assist

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> lol you sommer knew i will coil and vape hahahah ..
> 
> well my Efest is on charge so i just have green Panasonic here that is charged. I made 1.2 ohm coil 1.2 mm ID. To be honest the RM hole is a bit small for me. I must play with the coil possession to get better TH  but for a first coil not to bad. I will look at the reo thread and work the coil but first impression is wow you can really feel quality in your hand when you hold her
> 
> I am still like a kid at xmas morning, that dreamy feeling


The higher the coil and the nearer to the posts the bigger the TH. Brass inside so easy to make the hole bigger, but go gradually.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

Andre said:


> The higher the coil and the nearer to the posts the bigger the TH. Brass inside so easy to make the hole bigger, but go gradually.



So much to learn... 

You guys keep talking, I'm just here in the background and doing some roof kyk. At this pace when I get my Reo ill be an expert squanker...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/12/14)

Oh @kimbo 
I forgot to mention, please dont try drill the RM2 airhole bigger
Rather use it for a week or two before you decide to modify it
Many have reported a loss of flavour when enlarging the airhole and its not easy to close it up again
The RM2 is a classic mouth to lung masterpiece

For lung hitting, rather go for another BF atty

Just my view

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

Silver said:


> Oh @kimbo
> I forgot to mention, please dont try drill the RM2 airhole bigger
> Rather use it for a week or two before you decide to modify it
> Many have reported a loss of flavour when enlarging the airhole and its not easy to close it up again
> ...



@Silver, when you say drill out the airhole, is that on the tank cap? or does the RM2 also feed air from the bottom?


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

Silver said:


> Oh @kimbo
> I forgot to mention, please dont try drill the RM2 airhole bigger
> Rather use it for a week or two before you decide to modify it
> Many have reported a loss of flavour when enlarging the airhole and its not easy to close it up again
> ...


 Noooooooooooo i will never drill the RM2, i will haunt the classifieds for a bottom feed RDA or speak to @Andre if he has something he does not like 

Thank you for the info .. i will rebuild her now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (11/12/14)

ha ha ha nice one RMG. enjoy kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Noooooooooooo i will never drill the RM2, i will haunt the classifieds for a bottom feed RDA or speak to @Andre if he has something he does not like
> 
> Thank you for the info .. i will rebuild her now




I have a Tobh that I can PIF to you. 

Send me your details via PM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Me and my mom was sitting on the stoep waiting for medication to come via courier. The driver phoned me and asked me were i live, i was sommer pissed of because by now just about all the couriers that come here know were i live (thanks to ECIGSSA) and i told him he must look at my address on the package and ask the garage.
> After a wile he rocked up and in the courier bag was a small box so we knew it was the medication and will open it later.
> Well later when i opened it i got one hell of a surprise
> 
> ...





Congrats bro, well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I have a Tobh that I can PIF to you.
> 
> Send me your details via PM.


 Thank you @MurderDoll 

PM incoming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

Arthster said:


> @Silver, when you say drill out the airhole, is that on the tank cap? or does the RM2 also feed air from the bottom?


The air hole is in the cap.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Noooooooooooo i will never drill the RM2, i will haunt the classifieds for a bottom feed RDA or speak to @Andre if he has something he does not like
> 
> Thank you for the info .. i will rebuild her now


Do make it larger if not to your liking as is. Many, many Reonauts do that. Otherwise you are not going to use it productively imo. But, yes, as @Silver said, give it a little time to make sure that is your need. 
Have a Quasar, which I am not using at all. Did the modding myself, so not neat at all. Can pass that on if you are interested?
If you can, get a bf Odin from @JakesSA at VapeClub. The Odin is awesome on a Reo.


----------



## WHeunis (11/12/14)

gratz @kimbo!

I dont know who or what this RMG is, but they are doing one heck of a thing...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

Good question though, who or what is RMG. They really did something incredible today.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

Andre said:


> Do make it larger if not to your liking as is. Many, many Reonauts do that. Otherwise you are not going to use it productively imo. But, yes, as @Silver said, give it a little time to make sure that is your need.
> Have a Quasar, which I am not using at all. Did the modding myself, so not neat at all. Can pass that on if you are interested?
> If you can, get a bf Odin from @JakesSA at VapeClub. The Odin is awesome on a Reo.



@Andre i see all over the place the Reo must get a shave for 22mm atty to fit, will i be ok?


----------



## capetocuba (11/12/14)

Well done Kimbo! You are definately the wors ... I mean voice out of the Freestate!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (11/12/14)

Well done Kimbo, 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> @Andre i see all over the place the Reo must get a shave for 22mm atty to fit, will i be ok?


No, that is only for the standard profile (higher catch cup) Reos. Yours is a low profile, so it will fit. Some, like the Odin, has a small overhang, but it does not worry me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

Andre said:


> No, that is only for the standard profile (higher catch cup) Reos. Yours is a low profile, so it will fit. Some, like the Odin, has a small overhang, but it does not worry me.


 Thank you


----------



## Pravs (11/12/14)

Congratulations @kimbo well deserved

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)

Haping vaping @kimbo, you've definitely earned it...RMG seems to have beaten Santa to the punch - well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Haping vaping @kimbo, you've definitely earned it...RMG seems to have beaten Santa to the punch - well done



Yea that old bugger can get some lessons from RMG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Yea that old bugger can get some lessons from RMG



And he probably would've brought you a Twisp instead...bad Santa!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

But guys who is RMG though?


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)

Arthster said:


> But guys who is RMG though?



RMG = Reo Magic Group...a collection of fairies, unicorns, minotaurs, etc (and maybe santa claus)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

free3dom said:


> RMG = Reo Magical Group...a collection of fairies, unicorns, minotaurs, etc (and maybe santa claus)



Ah so all the mythical creatures that we where told wasn't real, pulling revenge on the non believers... Love it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (11/12/14)

Congrats man . And enjoy it . Is the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/12/14)

Congratulations @kimbo!!! And well done to RMG, you are awesome!!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (12/12/14)

Winner! Enjoy @kimbo !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (12/12/14)

After the excitement has faded .. a bit .. and i woke up to realize this was not a dream

RMG .. when you are in my situation the internet is not just a information tool, but becomes your window to the outside world. I said it before and this just confirms that ten fold, i have been on the internet for many years. Started chatting on IRC and then forums and then Facebook and Twitter, never in all of these years have i seen this kindness, let alone experience it.

You had a grown man in tears yesterday and my mom could not understand why i am crying at the box until i explained to her. She asked me why do they do this, all i could answer .. they are good people

RMG .. you are restoring my faith in humanity one Reo at a time, i salute you who ever you are, may the kindness that you shown me return to you in big numbers

Thank you from the bottom of my heart

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 21


----------



## Rudi (12/12/14)

Congratz Kimbo!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (12/12/14)

Grats dude, definitely well deserved. Really glad you can get something back for all the work you put in. Awesome work RMG!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/12/14)

Hat off the the mysterious RMG !

Congrats @kimbo. Well deserved  She's a beauty

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/14)

Nice @kimbo 

Yes, to the RMG folks, I hope Santa brings you the most B-E-A-UUUUUUTIFUL juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (12/12/14)

Congrats @kimbo ....

And once again very well done RMG.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (20/1/15)

An update from me:

Well it's been just over a month now that i entered Reoville thanks to RMG. I catch myself still looking at her in amazement everyday. Before that day i use to read that the Reo is the next step in vaping. I shrugged it of as the owner just talking, what can make such a big deference in the vape, after all it is just a mech mod.

How wrong was i

Combined with the RM2 it is just convenient vaping x 10 it is mouth to lung heaven. To load the bottle with juice and load a fresh battery takes minutes, if it is so long. And you are vaping again.

The first week or so it took about 10 meter Kanthal to find the right coil position for me (and playing a bit ) that i liked but after that it was heaven. I can recoil and rewick in under 5 minutes now on the RM2

About two days ago i got a Atomic and some Jap Cotton to try from @andro and the next door opened for me.

Again it took me some coils to try and find the best position and coil for the Atomic. At the moment i run a 28g paracoil 0.8 ohm Jap cotton AFC 4/3 open and i promise you Alexandra showed me some places i forgot about  Oh lung hit how i missed you

Just a tx again from me to RMG for choosing me for this honor, i will be forever grateful to you

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## ESH (20/1/15)

Hey Dude you deserve it.
Go forth and spread the wonderful vapeing ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/1/15)

Nice @kimbo... Enjoy


----------



## VapeJedi (20/1/15)

Great update. Keep on vaping.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/16)

Still one of the best threads ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (18/10/16)

Just read through it from the beginning, needed to know who is RMG

Yes it is. Well done!


----------



## blujeenz (18/10/16)

ShamZ said:


> Just read through it from the beginning, needed to know who is RMG
> 
> Yes it is. Well done!


Its a frustrating newbie question that alas wont be directly answered, but after some time on the forum you'll pick up the necessary background to surmise the answer.
I can say he's one of the many princes that this forum is home to.


----------



## acorn (18/10/16)

RMG: Real Master of Gear aka @Rob Fisher, well done, enjoyed reading and a very very very belated congratulations to @kimbo


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/16)

acorn said:


> RMG: Real Master of Gear aka @Rob Fisher, well done, enjoyed reading and a very very very belated congratulations to @kimbo



RMG are a group of Vapers on the forum and certainly not me... I may or may not be a member of the group but we will never know.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (18/10/16)

acorn said:


> RMG: Real Master of Gear aka @Rob Fisher, well done, enjoyed reading and a very very very belated congratulations to @kimbo


Thank you @acorn yes an she is still me go to device if i know i will be out for a long time and i dont want something to break or leak, just need a reliable hassle free vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (18/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> RMG are a group of Vapers on the forum and certainly not me... I may or may not be a member of the group but we will never know.


 My apologies, then it must be " Real Men Gives"  belated congratulations then to the RMG mystery group...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

